# New pup - hard choices in Florida



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I just found this forum today and so far you all have been a wealth of information. We recently lost our golden, Emmy of 14 1/2 years. She was a great dog. Unfortunately when we bought her from a breeder at 8 weeks of age we did not do the best job of researching the breeder. We want to do it right this time. I have been looking online at breeders here in Florida. They all sound good: "upholding the standards of the breed, "bred for temperament", "excellent hip certifications", etc. How do you know the breeder is actually what they say? Does anyone have any recommendations for breeders in FL? Some websites I've looked at: Magik Goldens, Paradise Goldens, Lakewood, Living Waters, Snobird Goldens. I think I am confusing myself! What to do? We are not in a hurry....like I said, just trying to do it right. We are looking for a family pet, possibly considering therapy training in the future. Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Read the stickys at the top of this part of the forum. Ask to see the actual certifications for hips, elbows, heart, and eyes. Remember all puppies are cute. And try to be patient. It will be worth it in the end.

Good luck and welcome to the forum!!! :wave:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't like the fact that Paradise Goldens has a link to paypal on their site, huge turn off for me. 

All the others initially give me no huge flags but I can't find the snobird website (which means nothing)


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

*New pup - hard choices in FL*

Sherrie, thanks for the advice about reading the stickies. For some reason I seem to pass over these!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is an article from our local club which I think says it well. You can also check with your local golden retriever clubs for referrals. 

http://www.dfwmgrc.org/Public-Info.htm


----------



## Ivrygld (Oct 22, 2005)

*Here are a couple more to add to your research*

Gemini Goldens...http://geminigoldens.com/ owned by twin sisters Candy Pearce and Cindi Metcalf They are very knowledgeable, caring breeders

Fallchase http://www.fallchase.com/ Barbara Tucker is a marvelous lady with wonderful goldens

If you contact Mid Florida Golden Retriever Club, they also provide puppy referrals:
http://www.mfgrc.org/


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Go to the MFGRC website.
Well let's see, my first golden came from Ann Rowe at Magik Goldens.
Fisher has a litter on the ground right now at Paula Veibl's house (Lakewood).
Snobird is my friend Debbie Caudill, she is very good.
Gemini & Fallchase also good, friends of mine.
The others, well, you will notice I'm not recommending them.
Please also check out honeykystgoldens.com -- she has puppies from a very nice litter available now (Tampa area). Great breeder.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Just a follow up for those from Florida who may be searching for a breeder. I researched and spoke to many breeders. I narrowed it down to a few. Some had litters coming up, some not for a while. I spoke with Cindi at Gemini and she was awesome! She said they had no litters coming in the near future but directed me to a breeder in Ft. Lauderdale, Maura from GoldRox Goldens, who has a Gemini/Fallchase sire. Cindi had nothing but good things to say about Maura. I ended up contacting her and she had just had a litter. I met the mom (Roxy) and saw the pups. Dad was being shown the weekend we were there. I checked pedigrees and clearances. We ended up putting a deposit on a girl. We are going down on 7/14 to pick her out.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations to you! How exciting. Do you have a name in mind yet?


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Yay!!! A new puppy soon. Congrats. Sounds like you were directed to a good breeder. Be sure to post pictures! And start shopping!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I bought a leash and collar (pink!) and I ordered a crate online today. We have narrowed it down to 4 names and will probably decide when we see her next week: Gracy, Mollie, Sophie or Maddie. Our last golden who we lost in April live to be 14 1/2. We have a 13 year old weimarner (what I was thinking when I got that dog I have no idea!) and 6 cats. So it should be fun around here in a few weeks!


----------



## MAJacksonK9OTR (Jun 1, 2010)

*Looking for an excellent englishgolden breeder in FL.*

Thanks for the info I read here. I to am online doing research and getting a bit frustrated as I look at some breeders and then come here to find not good info. Thank you for doing this site it's so helpful. I will continue on and follow up with the info here.


----------

